# drywall cracks



## shan2themax (Jun 17, 2007)

what are the differences in teh way drywall cracks.... diagonal, vertical, horizontal?  Or does it matter that much?


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 17, 2007)

Hello Shannon:
The drywall cracks are caused by various stresses as the house settles into place. All the cracks in your pictures are, what I would call, minor. You can buy fiberglass tape to place over the cracks and refinish them with drywall compound. The house should have settled all it is going to by now and reinforcing the cracks with fiberglass should spell the end of the cracks.
Glenn


----------

